
Against the Smart City (2013) - saeranv
http://urbanomnibus.net/2013/10/against-the-smart-city/
======
saeranv
And more from Michael Batty* along the same lines:
[http://www.spatialcomplexity.info/archives/2138](http://www.spatialcomplexity.info/archives/2138)

*Michael Batty: urban planner, geographer who has written extensively on computational urban modelling.

